# Mk7.5 Golf 1.4 tsi whining noise at idle during cold temps VIDEO



## northerngolf (Dec 7, 2021)

Good day, 

This is my first post so hopefully I am posting in the right section. I have been noticing that my 2021 golf is making a whining noise when idling in cold temperatures. It sounds like the noise is coming from around the alternator/ passenger side of the engine. Is this a symptom of a bad alternator or is it normal for these engines when the alternator is under heavy load?

I have attached a video:


http://imgur.com/a/OKaoQn7


Thanks for your help!


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Can you take it to the dealer? Doesn't sound normal.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

northerngolf said:


> Good day,
> 
> This is my first post so hopefully I am posting in the right section. I have been noticing that my 2021 golf is making a whining noise when idling in cold temperatures. It sounds like the noise is coming from around the alternator/ passenger side of the engine. Is this a symptom of a bad alternator or is it normal for these engines when the alternator is under heavy load?
> 
> ...


Does the sound change at all if you turn the AC on/off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

I think the vacuum pump is also around that general area.


----------



## northerngolf (Dec 7, 2021)

gregk24 said:


> Can you take it to the dealer? Doesn't sound normal.


Thanks for your replies.

I took it to the dealer and they couldn't replicate the noise as my dealer is a 2 hour drive away and the engine was at normal operating temp by then. It usually occurs when the AC is off but I haven't yet tested with it on vs off. 

I showed the technician the video and he was thinking maybe an air leak or bad bearing but needed to hear thew sound himself for proper diagnosis. If this was the case, wouldn't the noise always be there and not just for the first 10-15mins of operation from cold start?


----------

